# Smoked Meatloaf



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did a smoked meatloaf today. It will be for our Church's Easter Dinner on the Grounds tomorrow. It is done fattie style with cheese rolled up inside and bacon weaved. I used ground beef and ground turkey. Because of the turkey, it was not very firm when I made it up and it broke some as I put it on the weave. This allowed some of the cheese escape during the cook but it looked good when it was done with the cheese coating the bacon weave on top. I will see how it looks on the inside when I slice it in the morning.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks delicious! I'm sure there were no complaints about the cheese😜


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Even with the down time you still have the chops , Your posts still make me hungry


----------

